# scarry Maxima



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

last week i came back frome vacation and on my way back i saw a pimped out maxima..... i bet ur asking ur self whats so scarry about that..... but when i looked to see what kind of rims it had on it they were bouth difrent.... so i cheked on the other side if had the same thing but they were difrent. now how scarry is that.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like your story about the Honda. Post some pics of your Skyline, and please spell Ferrari Modena correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hahaha.. Ricer maxima.. 

Did he have steelies up front and rims in the rear.. My friend is doing that for the winter just to get around.. He cant afford winter tires. LoL..

BTW, he spelled scary wrong..


----------

